# 11 week old growling, barking and biting



## kirky2 (Jul 6, 2014)

We have now had Juice for 2 weeks and when things are good they are really good however we think we haven't established pack with him. When we read up about Vizsla's we heard about them being a Velcro dog and very sensitive therefore harsh training methods do not work. As a result we have been giving him lots of cuddles on the floor, letting him sleep in our laps and even sleeping with him when he won't settle at night. We have been treat training him the basics such as sit, lie down and here boy. However the past two days things have taken a turn for the worse. At first he was just nipping during play which we accepted because that's what puppies do. If our was too rough we would yelp and walk away. Now though he has started barking and growling at me and then pouncing and biting. He's not listening at all and just on destructive mode constantly. We are now researching how to establish pack but wondered if anyone has any advice. Obviously at the moment the problem is just with me which we can deal with however we have a 3 year old daughter so very worried he might turn on her.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Hes a hunting puppy. Relax he is all instinct at this point. He acts bad remove him or yourself from his attention. Rinse and repeat. Your dog will be out of this stage in 2 months max.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think every first time V owner has had that moment when they think they have just welcomed a crazy aggressive little dog into their house. Do a search on the forum for shark attacks, get a pair of leather gloves, redirect the biting with a toy, don't leave your daughter alone/unattended with the puppy and hang on. You're in for a couple of months of crazy, but it will pass and one day you'll realize that the shark attacks have just stopped.


----------

